# Perch were hitting.



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Myself and a good friend went out yesterday and today And we nailing them we caught 30 keepers and release quite a few.They where biting on
garden worms about 3 feet under a bobber.Probaly would have got more
if we could have had minnows but none of the bait shops had any.They biggest was 13 1/2 inches.He is getting that one mounted :wink:


----------



## jdclark (Oct 16, 2007)

where were you fishing for the perch?


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

We where fishing in the wellend canal in niagara.Sorry it took awhile to post back I have been busy. uke:


----------

